# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  EasyJtag Classic v2.9.0.2 Released.

## mohamed73

*EasyJtag Classic v2.9.0.2 Released  Changes:
- Added basic NAND functions in UI (Requries EasyJTAG NAND Kit, Easy-JTAG Plus )
- Smart Card Core is Rewritten and added to API library
- EasyJTAG API v3 with new functions  Fixed:
-  AutoRun Agent for a new box
-  Smart Report missing fields on some Samsung IC
-  Bugs that have been found through your crash report
- HOST VER API errors in 3rd party tools  EasyJTAG NAND Kit Set of NAND adapters LGA52 , TSOP48 will be available soon from  Our official resellers and partners.  
Full functionality will be released after short testing.
Current NAND support stage is beta.   Box Firmware 2.22 Released:
- NAND Core is added ( PPN/ONFI 8bit)
- I2C Core is added
- Small fixes and optimisations
- Improved Speed of security engine *    *Targets Database is updated:**  ACER A1-810 MANGO 6L (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout) ACER B1-820 ICONIA ONE 8 (ISP eMMC Pinout) ALCATEL 6045Y	 (ISP eMMC Pinout) ASUS ME176C	 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout) ASUS ME572CL	 (ISP eMMC Pinout) ASUS Z300C	 (ISP eMMC Pinout) ASUS Z300CG	 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout) ASUS Z300CNL	 (ISP eMMC Pinout) ASUS ZB452KG	 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout) ASUS ZB500KL	 (ISP eMMC Pinout) ASUS ZB553KL	 (ISP eMMC Pinout) DNS S4507	 (ISP eMMC Pinout) HIGHSCREEN OMEGA PRIME XL	 (ISP eMMC Pinout) HTC D630N (ISP eMMC Pinout) HTC DESIRE 820U (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout) HTC ONE M9 0PJA200 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout) HTC SENSATION XL X315E (ISP eMMC Pinout) HUAWEI ASCEND G730-U00 (ISP eMMC Pinout) HUAWEI ASCEND G730-U30 (ISP eMMC Pinout) HUAWEI HONOR 3C H30-U10 (ISP eMMC Pinout) KARBONN S1+ (ISP eMMC Pinout) LENOVO S90-A (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout) LENOVO VIBE K5 A6020A40 (ISP eMMC Pinout) LENOVO YOGA TABLET 2 830L (ISP eMMC Pinout) LG F120L (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout) LG M320 XPOWER2 (ISP eMMC Pinout) LG TV 39LB650V (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout) MICROMAX D321 (ISP eMMC Pinout) MOTOROLA XT1723 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout) NOKIA N8 (ISP eMMC Pinout) NOMI C10102 (ISP eMMC Pinout) SAMSUNG GT-I9158V (ISP eMMC Pinout) SAMSUNG SHV-E220S (ISP eMMC Pinout) SAMSUNG SM-C115 (ISP eMMC Pinout) SAMSUNG SM-G386T (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout) SAMSUNG SM-G530T (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout) SAMSUNG SM-J110G (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout) SAMSUNG SM-J210F (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout) SAMSUNG SM-J320F (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout) SAMSUNG SM-J510FN (ISP eMMC Pinout) SAMSUNG SM-J510MN (ISP eMMC Pinout) SAMSUNG SM-J7008 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout) SAMSUNG SM-T116 (ISP eMMC Pinout) SIGMA MOBILE X-TREME PQ30 (ISP eMMC Pinout) SONY C5503 (ISP eMMC Pinout) SONY D6708 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout) SONY E2312 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout) SONY E6633 Xperia Z5 (ISP eMMC Pinout) SONY F3311 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout) VIVO Y55 (ISP eMMC Pinout) ZTE BLADE AF5 (ISP eMMC Pinout) ZTE Z677T (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout) ZTE Z831 (ISP eMMC Pinout)  Easy EasyJtag Plus v1.5.0.0 software will be released in few days.*

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*متابعه ممتازه يا ريس*

----------

